# AC Motor Build (for Scrape)



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe. If this thing is even any good/worth the effort...

The plan would be to build this motor as a possible experimental motor for my motorcycle project. If it has the potential to be a worthwhile build, I would probably also try to build a jhuebner DIY AC inverter kit to power it. I've had this little rascal for a while, and have posted pics of the motor and name plate before, but today I dug in.

What I'm looking for initially is help identifying _what_ I have here; and what potential (if any) it has to be re-wound for whatever performance it might be capable of. Without further ado:









































































What is this thing? It was screwed to the end bell.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

And then the bad. How bad is this, and what do I have here for a rotor? I was expecting to see copper wire (windings).


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

That's a normal 3 phase rotor. Laminate with pored aluminum bars and end caps.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> If this thing is even any good/worth the effort...


Todd,

Do yourself a favor and get a 4 pole motor. And maybe one rated for inverter duty. And maybe a premium efficiency model. But definitely a 4 pole.

major


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Ivansgarage said:


> That's a normal 3 phase rotor. Laminate with pored aluminum bars and end caps.


Thanks Ivan. I see the laminations now. In the shop lighting, that wasn't clear, but with your answer and a better look at the pics, I see...




major said:


> Todd,
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get a 4 pole motor. And maybe one rated for inverter duty. And maybe a premium efficiency model. But definitely a 4 pole.
> 
> major


Not a problem, I barely have what a good meal costs in this, so I can scrap it and move on. I would like to understand better what's wrong though.

Anyone care to play devil's advocate to Major's common sense advice?


----------

